# Whats Your Buy Threshold On Silver?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Many here at PF have stated in the past, that they start looking at buying silver when it hits $14.50. It's $14.27 today.

https://comparesilverprices.com/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Many here at PF have stated in the past, that they start looking at buying silver when it hits $14.50. It's $14.27 today.
> 
> https://comparesilverprices.com/


Excellent site! Thank you!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Many here at PF have stated in the past, that they start looking at buying silver when it hits $14.50. It's $14.27 today.
> 
> https://comparesilverprices.com/


I read somewhere that this is a 20 year low.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Seldom goes below $14.50, this is time to buy.


----------

